# Work in Progress



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Overall 9.25 inches
Blade 5 inches
About 1 inch wide
Steel used is from a car coil spring. Next step is heat treat, clean up and polishing then 550 wrap.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Please don't take this the wrong way, I am a little confused. I think it looks like a neat knife. I do not know the first thing about making knifes or anything from metal. I have done a little mig and arc welding and can cut with a torch, but that is about all I can do. What confuses me is that you said this was made from a coil spring. I have seen other posts about knives being made from coil springs and want to know if this is what us really being used or is it actually made from a leaf spring? If it is made from a round coil spring, how do you straighten it? Cut out a section, heat it up and pound it out? It just seems like a flat leaf would be easier to start with, but knowing nothing, maybe a coil spring is a different type of metal and makes a better knife? 

Again, I am not trying to stir anything up, just seeking clarification. Thank you.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

I cut the coil spring in pieces with an angle grinder. I have a gas forge that I use to heat it up and straighten on my anvil. Then flatten and profile into shape. I use coil springs because I just happen to have a bunch of them. I have leaf springs also. I plan on making a sword with one of the leaf springs. I blacksmith and this method helps keep the skills up. I can get the forging part done in about 2 hours or so. Sometimes less. Depends on how the steel is behaving. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want. We knife makers do not mind.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you, it makes a lot of sense to use what you have. I have interest in learning more about metal work, just no time, space, or money for another hobby right now.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

I hear that about hobbies. I would love to get a lathe to work wood. And get some more equipment for blacksmithing. You can google 'blacksmith guilds' and your state. A lot of them do 101 classes and you could get your feet wet.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BlacksmithKevin said:


> I hear that about hobbies. I would love to get a lathe to work wood. And get some more equipment for blacksmithing. You can google 'blacksmith guilds' and your state. A lot of them do 101 classes and you could get your feet wet.


I am needing a lathe as well. I just embarked on another "simple" project and what my original plans were, are going to have to change now. :gaah:

Now I need to find some solid aluminum 3/4" round-bar and turn it down a notch (step-down) and then drill-out the center. Then I can get back to work ... :brickwall:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The best lathe on earth is made in Canada to this day.
google Le_Blonde.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Lathe....did I miss a jump or can the same lathe be used for wood and metal? Seems the tools used to remove material would have to be different. My dream house (it is up to about 18,000 square feet now) would have a nice wood shop area. May have to make room for a metal shop as well if I ever learn to do anything with metal.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A metal lathe can be used for wood but not vice-versa.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think I'd want a lathe made out of wood anyways.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

BlacksmithKevin said:


> I cut the coil spring in pieces with an angle grinder. I have a gas forge that I use to heat it up and straighten on my anvil. Then flatten and profile into shape. I use coil springs because I just happen to have a bunch of them. I have leaf springs also. I plan on making a sword with one of the leaf springs. I blacksmith and this method helps keep the skills up. I can get the forging part done in about 2 hours or so. Sometimes less. Depends on how the steel is behaving. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want. We knife makers do not mind.


Nice knife.
Every year, at a big flea market that I go to, I stand there looking at the forges. Maybe this year I'll actually buy one.
I'd like to get one that has the hand cranked fan for after SHTF.

My questions are; what is the coal called? How long does it last?(as in, did your coal last long enough to make 1 knife or 12 knives?) And how do you light it at the beginning of the day and put it out at the end of the day?
Thanks for posting this


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Coke.

Not as long as regular coal,burns hotter and faster I used a 50-50 mix on most things.get it going on Coke and then add regular coal to finish.

I used a small tire rim forge, you could get two ready to be ground and still cook lunch.[waste not, want not.  ] a big forge could go for hours!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> A metal lathe can be used for wood but not vice-versa.


It depends on what you are doing. I have used wood-turning lathes to shorten or repair driveshafts, or to rotate a part while I grind, sand or file on it. The RPM is waaaay off, wood lathes spin crazy fast for most metal work. A person who is handy can adapt all kinds of things to be done on a wood lathe, but a metal lathe with 3 and 4 jaw chucks available can do WAY more.


----------

